#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-03
<ara> morning all :-)
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> Morning ara
 * ara -> lunch
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-04
<stgraber> ogasawara: hey, I filed bug 292411 a couple of days ago, any opinion on that ? I'm really wondering why it's not included by default in the initrd, especially if it's for a good reason :)
<ogasawara> stgraber: lemme look
<stgraber> great, no bug-parser bot around it seems ...
<stgraber> it's basically making the Asus EEE 1000HA to fail installing using netboot (or you'll have to copy the module and insmod manually as I did)
<stgraber> which is kind of a problem for a computer without a cdrom drive :)
<ogasawara> stgraber:  I'll ping the kernel team about it
<stgraber> ok, thanks
<ogasawara> stgraber: we saw a similar issue with the igb driver, I think it's a matter of us just adding the driver to the nic-modules files in the kernel (similar to bug 273904)
<stgraber> right, looks very similar
<stgraber> ogasawara: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-intrepid.git;a=commitdiff;h=d44b8d6dcad34b1a5e5b2194b8190f7e5dea44e2;hp=ab74b1b0b30ac157694a33d79f9965b21d24937c
<stgraber> ogasawara: you can see: +atle ?
<stgraber> but that's likely a typo as the driver is atl1e :)
<ogasawara> right
<stgraber> and AFAICS atl2 doesn't exist either
<ogasawara> stgraber: modinfo atl2 shows me info
<stgraber> oh, right it's in ubuntu/atl2, I was looking in drivers/net :)
<ogasawara> anyways, I'll post a note about the typo and bug 292411 in your report
<stgraber> so it's a one character typo in nic-modules :)
<ogasawara> then I'll ping rtg in the morning
<stgraber> ok, it's not a big issue as I just added the module to my initrd but it may well be for some other EEE users (these things are quite popular now :))
<ogasawara> stgraber: it's a simple enough fix I think we can get it in as an SRU for Intrepid and definitely available for Jaunty
<ara> morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning Everybody
<james_w> ara: howdy, I see ubuntu-desktop-testing on REVU, is that still intended for upload?
<ara> hey james_w, no, that was intended for intrepid. We will have to rethink it for jaunty
<ara> james_w: thanks
<james_w> ara: cool, thanks. I'll ask for it to be archived, feel free to ping me when you have something for Jaunty
<ara> james_w: cool, thanks
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> ara: I've got screenshots now for wubi and most of kubuntu, tomorrow I'll finish that and do the xubuntu screenshots while I start getting some of the kubuntu stuff uploaded.
<ara> davmor2: cool. I hope I will be able to do some stuff on the testcases tomorrow. Can you send me an email with the stuff that needs to be done?
<davmor2> Yes I'll do that tomorrow first thing I going to knock off now bad head.
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-05
<ara> morning all :)
<schwuk> Morning all
<davmor2> Hello everybody
<thekorn> hey davmor2
<ara> davmor2: I haven't had the time to give some love to the test cases, but it is now in my todo list for tomorrow
<davmor2> ara: I've not long got back so I haven't even started yet so I might not till tomorrow :(
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-06
<ara> morning all
<davmor2> Good Morning Everybody
<ara> morning davmor2
<davmor2> ara: just throwing together the wubi page :)
<ara> davmor2:  :)
<davmor2> ara: https://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/DesktopCD/Wubi  off for breakfast bbl
<mvo> good morning ara
<ara> morning mvo, thanks for your help
<ara> davmor2: looks great!
<ara> mvo: I am doing some final changes and will reply to you and henrik
<mvo> ara: excellent, thanks
<davmor2> Damn missed a good meeting last night :(
<davmor2> caught up now though :)
<davmor2> ara: as for community docs for testing I've been thinking would it not be better to keep the Ubunutu/Kubuntu/NBR (other canonical sponsored) stuff on the new wiki and leave the community edubuntu/xubuntu/ubuntustudio/mythbunut etc on the old wiki?
<ara> davmor2: I don't see why that would be necessary. The new wiki is also under u.c
<davmor2> ara: fair enough just athought :)
<persia> Where exactly is the "new wiki"?
<persia> Oh, nevermind.  I can read.  Really.
<davmor2> ara: starting on the Kubuntu docs now :)
<ara> davmor2:  :)
<davmor2> ara: Right that's 3-4 in place on /Kubuntu/Applications I'll finish up and add the rest when I get back.
<ara> davmor2: ok. I will try to update this afternoon the testcases numbers, identification and such
<ara> ping sbeattie
<ara> davmor2: I will start doing the ID tracking of Ubuntu applications
<davmor2> cool :)
<ara> davmor2: will update tc.qa.u.c/Ubuntu/Applications as I go by
<davmor2> np's
<ara> sbeattie, please, let me know whenever you're around. thanks
<krafty> i couldn't access the google apps shared document
<sbeattie> ara: what's up?
<ara> sbeattie: hey, good morning :)
<ara> sbeattie: about the testing day. I am nearly off, so I am writing you an email
<sbeattie> ara: thanks. I appreciate your help.
<davmor2> ara: that a few more done I'll finish off tomorrow :)
<ara> davmor2: cool! I hope to give some love to the ids also!
<davmor2> nn everybody
<mvo> hey! would it be possible to priorize the update-manager sru verifications? would be nice to get it into -updates as early as possible
<sbeattie> mvo: yes. I'll look at the 3 other ones besides 40058 later today
<sbeattie> mvo: I'm using 40058 as an example for my openweek session in 30 min
<mvo_> sbeattie: thanks!
<bchurchwell> QUESTION:  SRUs seem to be lagging behind for the Dell Mini.  Is this true, and is there anything I can do to help?  Is there an associated -proposed repository?
<sbeattie> There should be a -proposed repository for lpia as well
<sbeattie> I don't know much about the specifics of the dell mini
<sbeattie> but absolutely, if there's fixes outstanding for the dell mini, it would be really useful if you could test those packages
<bchurchwell> OK, thanks.  I'll do some more poking around.  It has its own repositories.
<sbeattie> right. #ubuntu-mobile might know more specifically about what's happening there
<bchurchwell> I'll check with them, thanks.
 * persia doubts the #ubuntu-mobile crowd will know much more about the special Dell repos, but could be wrong
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-07
<ara> morning all :)
 * ara reboots
 * ara takes a break
<ara> happy weekend everybody!
<ara> cheers!
<ogasawara> cr3: sconklin posted a link to a test kernel for bug 293372 (dell optiplex 330 reboot issue)
<ogasawara> cr3: care to test and confirm it fixes it
<cr3> ogasawara: sure thing
<ogasawara> cr3: thanks
<cr3> ogasawara: the package seems to contain a menu.lst, install package maintainers or keep?
<ogasawara> cr3: hrm, dunno.  I guess keep?
<ogasawara> cr3: which .deb was it?
<ogasawara> cr3: I think you only need to install the linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic_2.6.27-8.17_i386.deb
<cr3> ogasawara: that's the package I'm installing
<cr3> ogasawara: I'll install the package maintainer's version so that I can claim it works
<ogasawara> cr3: ok thanks
<ogasawara> cr3: I'd never seen that pop up before, how odd.  I selected to "show the differences between the versions", it just shows is adding the 2.6.27-8 kernel to menu.lst.  so probably good you picked the maintainer's version.
<cr3> ogasawara: the package worked, I updated the bug
<ogasawara> cr3: sweet, thanks for testing.
<persia> Umm, is this /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<cr3> persia: yep
<cr3> ogasawara: probably just mispackaged, no biggie
<persia> That *really* shouldn't be shipped in a package.  It's modified by running update-grub.
<persia> If the kernel package is shipping it, that's different, and should be stopped.
<persia> Does it show in dpkg --contents on the .deb ?
<james_w> persia: I think it's a side effect of having a ucf managed menu.lst
<cr3> persia: it's not in the package, dpkg --contents linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic_2.6.27-8.17_i386.deb | grep menu.lst returns nothing
<persia> cr3, OK.  Ignore me then.
<ogasawara> cr3: it is sconklin's first patch/SRU for the kernel-team and I'm not quite sure of the steps he used to create the package
<persia> james_w, That makes sense, but regardless of how it's managed, the bootloader update hook is the right way to update it most of the time, and shipping it in a package would be a much more significant change than might be sane for an SRU.
<james_w> persia: I agree, but in this case the message that the package includes a new version is misleading, as it doesn't include it at all
<persia> james_w, Yep.  It certainly confused me.  On the other hand, that's probably a relatively minor update-grub bug.
<persia> I'm also a little curious how cr3's system was changed in a way that raised the flag, but that's probably just a documentation gap.
<ogasawara> persia: it I happened just now on my system as well when I tried.  I'd never seen it before.
<ogasawara> persia:  http://people.ubuntu.com/~sconklin/293372/
<persia> ogasawara, Do you know if source packages for that are available anywhere?
<ogasawara> persia: unfortunately I don't, but let me get sconklin to join here
 * persia doesn't have an i386 system handy anyway, but would prefer to avoid asking users a misleading and probably incorrect question if possible.
<ogasawara> hi sconklin
<sconklin> hi, what's up?
<persia> sconklin, We're just looking at http://people.ubuntu.com/~sconklin/293372/ and it seems to prompt for a change in menu.lst, which is unexpected.
<persia> I was curious if there was a source package available that produced those .debs for comparison with the current version in the repos.
<persia> Mind you, I don't understand why a change to the vesa drivers would affect menu.lst that way.  Maybe it's because the version number isn't different?
<sconklin> persia: I only built the ones that are there, but I can build the source package. It's quite possible I did something wrong, as I'm new to the process.
<persia> How did you build binary packages without first building the source package?
<sconklin> Prompting for the same version case makes sense, so you have a recovery path, but I don't know whether that's the case.
<sconklin> maybe I'm not understanding. I just built binary-generic from the git checkout.
<persia> Oh, maybe I'm looking at the wrong thing then.
 * persia compares against 2.6.7-7.16
<sconklin> I checked out Ubuntu-2.6.27-8.17
<persia> Right, which is why I'm comparing to 2.6.27-7-16 as opposed to 2.6.27-8.17 (repo version).  It might be that the change isn't your latest change, but something else.
<persia> cr3, ogasawara Can you reproduce the menu.lst issue with the current version in -proposed?
<ogasawara> persia: I'll test, just a sec
<persia> Looks to me like -8.17 (both sconklin's and -proposed) have some extra stuff that doesn't belong.
<persia> http://pastebin.com/f255fc809 is the output of debdiff between 7.16 and the 8.17 in -proposed.  I think most of that belongs in linux-firmware, and the /boot stuff doesn't belong at all.
<persia> Hmm.  Seems to contain a bunch of modules stuff as well.  Explains why *-modules-2.6.27-8-* have such small filesizes from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<ogasawara> persia: installed normally, not prompt
 * persia is confused.
<sconklin> not as confused as me.
<persia> binary debdiffs tend to be opaque, but the only thing different between the 8.17 in the pool and sconklin's 8.17 appears to be the vesa drivers.
<persia> Whereas the difference between the contents of 7.16 and 8.17 are *huge*
<sconklin> oh, pgraner said something about a bunch of firmware being put in at some point, but I didn't follow all of it. That was a couple of weeks ago. He might have some insight.
<persia> And I don't understand why changes to the contents of the vesa drivers would trigger a menu.lst warning.
<persia> ogasawara, Just to double-check (although I'm confident the answer is "yes"), the same procedure was used for each upgrade, from the same base state, right?
<ogasawara> persia: yes
<persia> james_w, Any other ideas?  This sounds like more than a ucf issue.
<james_w> ogasawara: have you manually modified your menu.lst?
<ogasawara> james_w: just small tweaks like removing 'quiet'
<james_w> I assume you did it the "correct" way?
<ogasawara> james_w: what's the "correct" way?  I just manually edited
<james_w> ogasawara: did you change the "# defoptions=quiet splash" line?
<persia> (the correct way is to change that, and run `update-grub`)
<ogasawara> james_w: ah, I didn't do that
<james_w> cr3: hey, did you edit your menu.lst at all?
<persia> ogasawara, But when you upgraded to sconklin's kernel with your manually edited menu.lst you got the warning, and when you upgraded to the proposed kernel with your manually edited menu.lst you didn't get a warning?
<ogasawara> persia: correct
<persia> See, that's the confusing part, which makes me suspect that either the manual edits aren't the culprit, or that something else odd is happening.
<ogasawara> sconklin: when you built the kernel you used the magic kernel scripts right? eg CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<persia> hunh?
<persia> Shouldn't it just be "debuild -b"?
<persia> (or build a source package, and feed it to pbuilder or sbuild)
<sconklin> maybe not. I used:
<sconklin> fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<ogasawara> persia: the kernel builds straight from the git repository
<persia> ogasawara, Not on the buildds it doesn't.
<persia> And testing anything built differently than it will be built on the buildds invites unexpected differences.
<ogasawara> persia: right, which might explain this oddity
<persia> Yeah.  That makes a lot more sense than the other stuff, and it could well not show in a binary debdiff.
<sconklin> if I need to do things differently, please explain it in small words :)
<ogasawara> sconklin: for test kernels I usually just build it with the kernel scripts like you did but I've never ran into this prompt issue about changing grub's menu.lst
<ogasawara> sconklin: let's maybe raise it next week in PDX
<sconklin> yes please.
<persia> sconklin, I'd recommend running `apt-get build-dep linux-image-2.6.27-8-generic` on your system once, and then running `debuild -b` from the source directory as a quick hack until then, but I don't tend to do much on the kernels, so this might not be the best advice.
<sconklin> persia: thanks, I'll ask some other kernel folks, too. I did what I found on the wiki, so perhaps that page needs some love.
<sconklin> biab, emergency delivery of socks to my son's school.
<sconklin> back
<nagappan> cr3, with Ubuntu 8.10, for all message I receive in XChat, it highlights as I have received private message, is this known issue ? I have upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10
<cr3> nagappan: sorry, I wouldn't know, I don't use XChat :)
<nagappan> cr3, ok
<nagappan> cr3, can you point some one, I want it to be fixed
<persia> nagappan, You'd do better to file a bug about it, no?
<nagappan> persia, sure
<cr3> persia: nice going, you scared him away ;)
<nagappan> cr3, persia, removed existing XChat conf and restarting the XChat, fixed the issue for me, thanks :)
<persia> nagappan, Oh, so it's a config issue, rather than a source issue?  That's excellent to hear.
<nagappan> persia, :)
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-08
<ettlz> Hello, I'm somewhat new to Ubuntu. Is there a place where I can download and test recent builds/update candidates of packages (like the Koji for Fedora)?
#ubuntu-testing 2008-11-09
<Chrizzieej> hello guys
<Chrizzieej> i've got a question: how can I join the Ubuntu Testing Group?
<skorasaurus> howdy.
<skorasaurus> i want to register my hardware profile for proposed, however the link on the wiki might be outdated.
<skorasaurus> it sends me to this page - https://bugs.launchpad.net/proposed-tracking/+bugs which is still for hardy
<skorasaurus> hello.
<johncrichton> hi
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-03
<davmor2> Yay my old bluetooth dongle work under karmic again :)
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> Morning Oh fader_ one
<fader_> Howdy, davmor2.4
 * davmor2 slaps fader_
<fader_> :'(
<davmor2> fader_: fixed empathy I switched off auto-connect
<davmor2> now I can have as many windows open as I want
<fader_> Huh, and that was the problem?
<fader_> Weird.
<davmor2> fader_: it would only open 11 tabs but it open the other and didn't display them so you were stuffed
<fader_> Hmm
<fader_> I've noticed some weirdness with its tab handling also... e.g. it doesn't open a tab when a message is received, only when I click on the notification applet.  OTOH, sometimes it would randomly open a tab when someone logged in but didn't send me a message.
<davmor2> :D
<davmor2> fader_: and of course you're reporting these bugs to make the user experience better in lucid right ;)  /me runs away
<davmor2> off for lunch ttyl
<moustafa> Goooood moorrning 'buntu!
<davmor2> moustafa: You sound far to happy don't worry though we'll have cr3 beat that out of you ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: I wish him luck for that!
<fader_> moustafa: davmor2 and cr3 did it to me.  I used to be happy, once.
<fader_> :'(
<davmor2> fader_: I thought it was having to be responsible did that to you, we just didn't help :P
<cr3> fader_: was is the whips or the chains that did it for you?
<fader_> Heh
<davmor2> cr3: that just got him excited ;)
<cr3> davmor2: I once saw a bumper sticker that read: sticks and stones will break my bones, but whips and chains excite me.
<cr3> I almost had to stop on the side of the road because I was laughing too much
<davmor2> lmao
<moustafa> cr3: 1: Was there a woman inside? 2: If the answer was yes: Did you get the liscence plate on that car?
<cr3> moustafa: it was a pickup truck, do you still want to know the answer?
<moustafa> cr3: I'm not quite sure how I want to answer that :p
<moustafa> cr3: There are hot cowgirls in texas that ride in pickup trucks
<moustafa> cr3: Buuuut, we're in Montreal, and the closest thing to a woman in a pickup truck we can get is a butch or worse
<cr3> moustafa: I've never been to texas, this happened on home turf
<davmor2> moustafa: You might want to watch that remember public recorded channel and ladies present  (fader_ close your eyes your too young to see this)
<moustafa> davmor2: Duly noted
<moustafa> davmor2: But if that's the case, then why is everyone speaking of getting excited with whips and chains?
<moustafa> Also, kids these days don't much use IRC
<fader_> moustafa: It's mostly related to the "POOR IMPULSE CONTROL" tattoo that cr3 has on his forehead ;)
<moustafa> fader_: HE HAS A TATOO? (yes, the caps are very much implied)
<cr3> I think there's a distinction between offending everyone and just offending a segment of the population. for some weird social reason, the former is more acceptable than the latter
<moustafa> cr3: That's because the impact zone is spread around, rather than concentrated on one area.  It's like being stepped on the face with a boot, or high heel shoes.  Both hurt, but only one really gets painful.
<cr3> personally, if I were excluded from an offense, I would feel offended
<davmor2> moustafa: the fact you know that makes me wonder what cr3 wears on his feet to work ;)
<moustafa> davmor2: Nothing I can mention on a public channel
<davmor2> moustafa: now you're getting it ;)
<moustafa> cr3: could you give this bug a look?  In case I missed something https://bugs.launchpad.net/checkbox/+bug/472743
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 472743 in checkbox "checkbox skips certain tests / does not return to defaults" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> mother-in-law is in a bad way need to go to hospital now
<cr3> moustafa: can't look at that one today, sorry
<moustafa> no probs
<moustafa> Well, everyone, I uploaded a pic of me on Launchpad.  Now all of you can bask in my horrendous glory!
<possiventura> hello
<moustafa> brb
* ara changed the topic of #ubuntu-testing to:  Testing of Ubuntu | We are starting the Lucid Lynx development cycle | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<fuller9box> hi
<moustafa> Hello
<fuller9box> hello moustafa
<moustafa> hello fuller9box.  As you can see, there's not much going on here at the moment
<fuller9box> can you help me decide what to do pls?
<moustafa> I'll see what I can do
<moustafa> fuller9box: what do you need help with?
<fuller9box> i would like to do some testing of Lucid - but being new(ish) 2 ubuntu have not yet done setting up 9.10 (for myself)
<moustafa> Lucid's currently in the planning stages, so testing of Lucid won't happen yet
<fuller9box> i i have a laptop on which is now running 9.10 - i have some spare hd space that i could devote to testing
<fuller9box> but 9.10 is not running for me as smooth as 9,04 did
<moustafa> what's your laptop's configuration?
<moustafa> Also: what do you mean by "not as smooth?"
<fuller9box> dell latt d610 8gb / 1.5gb ram 1.5gb swap 60gb data 9
<fuller9box> 60gb data (/home) rest i could devote to lucid ( using my present data)
<fuller9box> compiz, strea,tuner rhythmbox giving kernel oops
<moustafa> Like I said, Lucid's still in planning stages.  First Alpha's in December (December 10th, to be specific)
<fuller9box> i like things like randon login screens
<fuller9box> ok gives me time to sort out!
<moustafa> Have you filed a bug report for your kernel oops?
<fuller9box> y but still feeling my way around so dont know exact progress
<fuller9box> sent this 1 earlier WARNING: at /build/buildd/linux-2.6.31/mm/page_alloc.c:1751 __alloc_pages_slowpath+0x459/0x480()
<moustafa> fuller9box: I can't seem to find what the error might be.  I suggest you look on the forums to see if there's any similar issues occurring.
<fuller9box> Hey - thanks 4 looking - not sure myself if there is a *fault* or i may not have correctly configured things on this end
<moustafa> Worse case scenario, a re-install might solve the issues
<moustafa> Else, look if you have activated the backports sources, and see if you have any non-free drivers installed.
<fuller9box> will try that as last resort - but i still have 90.4 on another root part that i can use through grub
<fuller9box> non free (1) for bcm wireless card - that's all
<moustafa> If it was working before installing the driver, maybe removing it could help sort some issues
<moustafa> Can't guarantee it, thought
<moustafa> *though
<fuller9box> your telling me that testing starts in dec - gives me some time to fix - and learn some more - thanks for looking - appreciated
<moustafa> First Alpha in December.  No probs, that's what the community's here for ;)
<fuller9box> i will try to have this fixed and pimped - ready to help out if i can!
<fuller9box> lol
<moustafa> Awesome :)
<fuller9box> dropping heavy hints here on the home front for a dual core that has kvm - for virtualisation = more testing
<moustafa> cr3, fader_: good evening, see you guys tomorrow
<fader_> moustafa: Adios!
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-04
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ara: I hope you filed a bug on evolution being slow as wading through treacle?
<ara> davmor2, it is a known issue ;-)
<davmor2> heh
<slangasek> ara: any luck with zsync?
<ara> slangasek, sorry, I had forgotten. I will try overnight tonight and will let you know tomorrow
<ara> slangasek, is that ok?
<slangasek> that's fine :)
<davmor2> slangasek: zsync is working again now which is good news it was timing out till this morning
<davmor2> anyone would think there had been a release or something
<slangasek> davmor2: I'm referring to getting zsync LFS support working on i386
<davmor2> slangasek: I know but it wouldn't of worked till today anyway :D
<slangasek> heh
 * davmor2 -> lunch
<davmor2> fader_: Morning hows things stateside?
<fader_> davmor2: Sleepy and nippy.  How 'bout on your side of the pond?
<davmor2> fader_: You know grey and wet
<fader_> davmor2: My kind of weather.  That's the sort where nobody expects you to go out and do anything in the Big Room.
<davmor2> What like Lug Radio Live
<davmor2> Ubuntu Release Parties and the like?
<fader_> davmor2: I thought those things all took place online?  They're run by AIs and spambots, right?
<davmor2> HA!
<moustafa> good morning fader_ , morning cr3
<davmor2> morning moustafa
<moustafa> where are my manners?  good morning davmor2
<davmor2> hey cr3 morning coffee'd up yet?
<fader_> moustafa: Saluton!
<moustafa> fader_: Splish splash!
<cr3> davmor2: almost, what's up?
<davmor2> just sayin' hello
<cr3> davmor2: ah, thought you were waiting for me to have my brain in place before asking a real manly question
<davmor2> cr3: No sorry to disappoint
<davmor2> I can make a random question up if it will help?
<moustafa> Here's one: What's the official stance on Kubuntu Karmic Koala?
<moustafa> I don't use it, but I can see the Fox News network making a fuss
 * fader_ . o O ( fox news? )
<cr3> moustafa: I think the "arc of triomph" is my (kama sutra) position for karmic, what do you mean by "position"?
<cr3> moustafa: officially, I think kubuntu is still supported in the same way as ubuntu
<moustafa> fader_ : You know.  The crazies that go around posting non-information to the masses.
<davmor2> moustafa: yeah you need to stop doing that now you're an intern here thought right ;)
<moustafa> cr3: It's somewhat of a satirical joke, relating to how Kubuntu Karmic can be abbreviated as KKK
<moustafa> davmor2: I keep forgetting.  The atmosphere's so relaxed I forget that we're supposed to be clothed in front of people
<moustafa> ...did I just make a faux pas?
<davmor2> no, no just remember it's cold outside :P
<moustafa> davmor2: of course it is.  That's why I disrobe when I step inside.  The people in the elevator don't seem to mind.
<davmor2> cr3: is moustafa in whipping distance if so please do he deserves it ;)
<cr3> davmor2: dude, when he's in the buff, I don't get anywhere near him
<davmor2> marjo: morning,  I can't reproduce the grub issue on i386 at all I've install on all my hardware and upgraded.
<moustafa> I hope you all realize that I was *this* close to a very disturbing futurama quote
<marjo> davmor2: ok, thx for helping out
<davmor2> marjo: only issue I did have infact was no audio on one but that is because pulse detected the hdmi output and once I'd told pulse what audio to use it was fine
<marjo> davmor2: have you reported results to pitti?
<davmor2> no but I can do
<marjo> davmor2: thx! he'll appreciate it
<cr3> moustafa: join #ubuntu-meeting, we meet once a week online with the community for a QA overview
 * moustafa is going for lunch now
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-05
<ara> good morning all!
<ara> slangasek, zsync is now over 2GB with no issues :-)
<ara> slangasek, is there a SRU report I can comment
<ara> ?
<slangasek> ara: yay - it's not proceeded to SRU yet, let me fix up the bug state and get it into the queue
<slangasek> ara: "over 2GB" - and confirmed to have downloaded correctly?  Or just "past 2GB and hasn't given up yet"?
<slangasek> ara: bug #412413
<ubot4> slangasek: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out
<slangasek> and... maintenance window. :)
<davmor2> Morning All
<ara> morning davmor2
<ara> slangasek, 80%, will let you know when it finishes
<slangasek> ok, thaknks
<slangasek> hmm
<slangasek> thanks
<slangasek> :)
<ara> slangasek, download complete. md5sum correct :-)
<slangasek> whoohoo
<davmor2> :D
<slangasek> ara: bug #412413 (LP is back)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412413 in zsync "zsync 32bit cannot download DVD" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412413
<TheFunkbomb> good morning
<TheFunkbomb> I am wondering if I can get some info on Lucid testing
<TheFunkbomb> basically, I am unhappy with all the hate 9.10 has gotten. :(  I want to beta test Lucid to help stop this bad publicity.  I'm willing to use a vm for the first few betas and then maybe even donate a partition to the project.
<TheFunkbomb> is there a form I fill out?  Anything special I need to do?
<slangasek> TheFunkbomb: we will happily take more testing help; please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing for the quick-start guide
<TheFunkbomb> slangasek, thanks
<TheFunkbomb> I have to tell you that I manage to get around Ubuntu alright but I'm not a power user.
<slangasek> You just missed a presentation from ara during OpenWeek, about the ISO testing tracker; you might find it interesting to look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekKarmic/TestISOs
<TheFunkbomb> slangasek, I'm logging the openweek channel
<slangasek> ok then :)
<TheFunkbomb> my puppy has been sick so I haven't been around
<TheFunkbomb> They really need to set the channel to drop join quits and parts
<slangasek> I will observe, though, that while we are always happy for more testing, I think the right response to the bad publicity is actually better publicity, not better testing... we do take complaints about the quality of releases seriously, but the media coverage seems somewhat disproportionate to the severity of the issues :)
<TheFunkbomb> I agree.  People aren't going to post on the forums unless they have an issue.
<TheFunkbomb> it makes no sense to have thousands of "Ubuntu is working perfectly but I just needed to use up bandwidth" posts
<TheFunkbomb> good morning
<davmor2> TheFunkbomb: Morning
<TheFunkbomb> how are you today/
<davmor2> busy
<davmor2> ara_: do you use virt-manager at all?
<ara_> davmor2, I use virtualbox
<ara_> I don't know why kvm is very slow for me. I will ask people about this during uds
<davmor2> it's okay realised what I hadn't done
 * ara -> lunch
<davmor2> fader_: Morning Dude
<fader_> davmor2, howdy
<fader_> How goes it?
<davmor2> it goes up and down like a rollercoaster :D
<davmor2> need to restart biab
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-06
<ara> good morning all :)
<davmor2> Morning All
<sbeattie> moin ara, davmor2
<ara> morning davmor2, sbeattie
<ara> sbeattie, go to bed ;-)
<sbeattie> hehe
<davmor2> evening sbeattie
<davmor2> morning ara
<davmor2> oi fader|away hello /me -> lunch
<davmor2> fader_, cr3: Morning
<fader_> davmor2: Hey dude
<davmor2> fader_: wasn't that a beatles song ;)
<fader_> davmor2: I don't know... I didn't study a lot of classical music in history class.
<fader_> ;)
<davmor2> Harsh you're not that much younger than me :P
<davmor2> charlie-tca: how's things dude?
<charlie-tca> Getting better
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<charlie-tca> Got a do an OpenWeek session in 50 minutes
<davmor2> cool
<charlie-tca> yeah, then I get to relax for a week?
<davmor2> :D
<cr3> davmor2: yo mama, I don't think that was a song
<davmor2> cr3: it was hey Jude it was meant to be a pure comedy moments but fader_ got it wrong as usual ;)
<moustafa1> morning fader_, davmor2
<davmor2> moustafa1: Morning
<fader_> moustafa1: Howdy
<stgraber> cr3: hey !
<stgraber> cr3: I was wondering, what flight are you on for UDS ?
<cr3> stgraber: DELTA 4149
<stgraber> cr3: ok, was wondering if you were on the same flight as Etienne and I but that's not the case
 * fader_ is on Oceanic Air flight 815.
<fader_> Er, wait a sec...
<fader_> cr3, moustafaC: baguette!  http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2009-11/bread-loving-bird-shuts-down-lhc
<fader_> hon hon hon
<davmor2> fader_: way behind with that one dude :P
<moustafaC> This deserves a roflcopter!
<fader_> davmor2: You need to go find "foux da fa fa" on YouTube :)
<moustafaC> I take it you guys heard that China beat the LHC in creating a miniature black hole?
<fader_> moustafaC: Indeed?
<moustafaC> http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2009-10/black-hole-fits-your-pocket
<moustafaC> I actually read it first on the escapist, but it's pretty much there
<moustafaC> This might be more informative: http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/10/desktop-black-hole/
<fader_> Neat.  We should throw davmor2 in one of those next time he complains about wubi.
<fader_> (Which should be any second now, judging by history ;) )
<moustafaC> I say we should have two and try and re-create Portal
<cr3> jcollado: hey dude, I just noticed your responses to my merge proposal. what have you noticed is the difference between option.capitalize() and (option[0].upper()+option[1:])?
<cr3> jcollado: nevermind, you described the difference quite clearly in your review, I just didn't notice it. thanks man!
<davmor2> cr3: when was your last eye test dude?
<cr3> davmor2: seriously, over 10 years ago
<davmor2> cr3: might be time for an update  dude ;)
<moustafaC> Yeah, X.org is so passé
<southwind> i wish to contibute my service to ubuntu community as tester pls tell me how
#ubuntu-testing 2009-11-07
<slangasek> sbeattie: bug #412413> I'm confused - zsync outright /aborts/ at 5% when trying to download the full ISO?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 412413 in zsync "zsync 32bit cannot download DVD" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/412413
<sbeattie> slangasek: that's correct
<slangasek> hmm, so that should be comparatively quick to reproduce here
<slangasek> will give that a try, thansk
<sbeattie> You'll need an image larger than 4GB I suspect, based on ara's report.
<sbeattie> 'zsyncmake [image-name].iso' will DTRT for creating zsync metadata locally.
<slangasek> the existing ubuntu DVD zsync files should do the job, right?
<sbeattie> yeah
<i_is_broke> when will they open up the ubuntu+1 channel for lucid>?
<slangasek> sbeattie: hmm, I'm already at 9.1% on my zsync download, and am not seeing an abort
<slangasek> I chose -amd64 instead of -i386; maybe I should try the other
<sbeattie> slangasek: again, what size is it? Is it larger than 2^^32?
<slangasek> well, the amd64 DVD is larger than the i386 one
<slangasek> but /neither/ appears to exceed 2^32... ?
<slangasek> 4174614528, 4135698432 - << 4294967296
<slangasek> oh, you used 9.04
<slangasek> doh
<slangasek> ok, fixing my test
<sbeattie> hunh, not sure how we did it, but it looks we kept all karmic dvds under 4GB.
<slangasek> probably due to the language-support changes, I think
<slangasek> there, reproduced the failure now
<xivulon> Hi we will be updating the version of wubi to 170
<xivulon> could you please test http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r170.exe
<xivulon> If it does not work please submit a bug report in lp
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-08
<ara> good morning!
<alourie> good day
<jibel> good morning alourie
<alourie> hi jibel
<alourie> how's everything in the qa land?
<davmor2> morning ara
<ara> good morning davmor2
<ara> how's everything?
<davmor2> ara: good thanks, got to move soon though so everything is upside down at the minute
<davmor2> how about you?
<ara> davmor2, I didn't know you were moving!
<davmor2> ara: yeah it's not long happened,  basically the flat we are in is tied into Sues job and they've now successfully change how her job works and we need to move,   so we are just packing up while we wait on the flat we want just down the road.
<ara> davmor2, good luck with that :-) Moving is always a bit of a pain
<davmor2> ara: even more so when you weren't planning on it :D
<amorphous1> cr3, la backup va etre complet ~ 7 minutes
<amorphous1> cr3, c'est fait
<cr3> amorphous1: merci!
<cprofitt> charlie-tca: where do I get the builds again/topic
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubot4> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<cprofitt> thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<cprofitt> and the iso testing tracker --- how does stuff go in to that...
<charlie-tca> we use the iso testing tracker when testing the milestones; pre alpha1, 2, beta, rc
<cprofitt> ok
<cprofitt> none of these look like Natty yet
<cprofitt> I should say the liveCDs
<charlie-tca> it is http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> daily has natty... daily live looks to still be Maverick
<charlie-tca> Natty is not ready yet. It will be alpha1 about dec 2, so we will start testing alpha 1 about November 29 or 30
<cprofitt> ok... so wait to start testing until then?
<charlie-tca> We don't track the daily testing there
<charlie-tca> yup
<cprofitt> ok -- I will have one hardware testing and one VirtualBox testing machine
<charlie-tca> although some of us will be testing it daily or weekly
<cprofitt> I will get those built by then
<charlie-tca> help is always welcomed
<cprofitt> You just let me know what to do and I will get it done
<cprofitt> and as I gain experience I will try to form a BT team to focus on testing as well
<czajkowski> charlie-tca: how goes that write up ?
<charlie-tca> still going
<charlie-tca> I did not forget that, just got busy with other crap
<czajkowski> ok
<charlie-tca> Thanks for the reminder, though. I will work at it and get it done
<charlie-tca> czajkowski: I posted to the wiki.
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-09
<primes2h> Morning ara. :-)
<ara> good morning primes2h, how are you?
<primes2h> fine, thanks! you?
<primes2h> ara: what's the weather like there? here is horrible
<ara> primes2h, same thing here, very very cold :)
<alourie> hello
<primes2h> ara: I prepared a testcases scheme for the tracker, Paolo told me about the agreement at the UDS
<primes2h> ara: It's a text file, I'm going to send it to you by email.
<ara> primes2h, great, do
<Sulumar> Greetings
<Sulumar> is there any work left to do ??µ
<niallHa> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu and am interested in helping out with some testing. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<jibel> niallHa, Welcome, You can read our wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing and our website http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<jibel> niallHa, It contains a set of activities you can perform to help with testing.
<niallHa> Thanks, will have a look through them now
<jibel> niallHa, great, don't hesitate to ask questions if any.
<ara> primes2h, are you around?
<primes2h> ara: here I am. :-)
<ara> primes2h, there is something I don't understand about the documents
<ara> primes2h, where does amd64, desktop and netbooks fit in?
<primes2h> ara: those are intended to be the links from which you can download images. A page like this http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4695
<primes2h> here you have "Ubuntu Desktop i386"
<ara> primes2h, but as you see, we can only have one category in the first page
<ara> and it seems like you have put 3 levels
<ara> ubuntu netbook -> systme -> testcase
<primes2h> ara: I see, but the solution can be
<primes2h> 1) on the main page, three sets, one for each edition, I saw qatracker.linaro.org/ having this kind of solution
<primes2h> like
<primes2h> ubuntu Desktop.
<primes2h> Description
<primes2h> System
<primes2h> Input/Output
<primes2h> etc.
<primes2h> Ubuntu Desktop amd64
<primes2h> Description
<primes2h> System
<primes2h> Input/Output
<primes2h> etc.
<primes2h> all on the main page
<primes2h> ara: Now qatracker.linaro.org is not showing this, but it did some weeks ago.
<ara> primes2h, that's another thing, those are milestones
<ara> maybe they had 2 milestones opened for sometime
<primes2h> ara: so,  is it possible to have three edition of a milestone on the same page?
<primes2h> I mean, the main page
<ara> no, it is not possible
<ara> the only possible solution that I can think of is renaming the testcase to
<ara> System - Suspend/Resume
<primes2h> ara: so, main page Ubuntu i386, Ubuntu amd64, Netbook
<primes2h> ara: subpage
<primes2h> System-suspend/Resume
<primes2h> System-Memory etc?
<ara> yes
<primes2h> ara: so like the current ISO tracker
<ara> yes, we are assuming that this first version is without code changes in the tracker
<ara> aren't we?
<primes2h> ara: sure, I thought it was possible to split editions at least on the main page but I was wrong.
<primes2h> ara: so we'll have 19 testcase in the same page
<primes2h> no prblem
<ara> I am afraid that's the case
<ara> primes2h, to help me in the process of creating the site
<ara> I will appreciate if you could send me a file easy to parse
<ara> with the following structure
<ara> Ubuntu Desktop i386
<ara> I will send you an example by email
<primes2h> ara: that's nice.
<ara> primes2h, sent, let me know if you understand it
 * primes2h is checking
<primes2h> ara: it's clear, I prepare the file asap, then I send it to you.
<primes2h> ara: thanks
<ara> OK; I am going off IRC now, but I will follow up on the email
<ara> thanks!
<ara> cheers
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-10
<ara> good morning
<alourie> good day all
<jibel> Hi alourie
<alourie> hi jibel
<charlie-tca> Meeting in #ubuntu-quality in 19 minutes
<pedro_>  QA Team Meeting in ~5 at #ubuntu-quality
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-11
<alourie> good morning
<pace_t_zulu> hey everyone
<pace_t_zulu> does anyone know why there are ISOs being produced specifically for Mac computers? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<charlie-tca> This is just a move from ports to current daily/daily-live per discussions at uds
<davmor2> charlie-tca: was it your first UDS?
<charlie-tca> in person, yes
<davmor2> charlie-tca: what did you think?
<charlie-tca> It was GREAT!
<charlie-tca> The energy and positiveness during that week is tremendous
<charlie-tca> pace_t_zulu: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubuntutheproject-foundations-n-cdimage-ports-consolidation
<charlie-tca> davmor2: it is really hard to explain the energy boost from UDS. To have so many people in such a small area do so much
<davmor2> charlie-tca: I know that's why it grieves me when I can't make it :)
<moustafa> One of these days, I too will be at a UDS
<davmor2> moustafa: moo
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: are you referring to the PowerPC builds?
<charlie-tca> not specifically, I am referring to all port builds
<moustafa> davmor2 : garglebug
<pace_t_zulu> charlie-tca: how would one of those +mac builds be a port?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-12
<ejat> hi ..
<ejat> anyone here try VFD display with ubuntu ?
 * mvo hugs jibel for spotting the issues with sru #587186
<jibel> hey mvo, my pleasure :-)
<mvo> jibel: I uploaded a new version that hopefully fixes the issues now, thanks again, much appreciated how careful you do the tests and reviews
<jibel> mvo, you're welcome
<jibel> mvo, Is there a way to disable the U1 account creation dialog when you use software-center and dont have an U1 account ? I'm working on automated tests for SC and this dialog is not really convenient.
<mvo> jibel: when does the dialog come up?
<mvo> jibel: automatic tests based on mago?
<jibel> mvo, immediately after launching SC, the title is "Create Ubuntu One account"
<jibel> mvo, yes test based on mago, you already have one in your pocket ?
<mvo> in natty?
<jibel> yes
<mvo> jibel: there is some code for this, but its not great
<mvo> jibel: let me look, that is a bug certainly
<mvo> jibel: about mago> there is code (in tests/) that does automatic UI testing, once with mago and once without, I had some difficulties with mago
<jibel> mvo, Great, that will be a test that fail then, thats what I'm tracking :-)
<jibel> mvo, I'll look at the existing tests then.
<jibel> mvo, nothing I can reuse in test/mago.
<mvo> ok
<mvo> I look forward for your tests then
<mvo> jibel: could you quickly check if you have oneconf installed? that might be triggering the dialog - and could you please run with --debug to see if that hints what is triggering it
<jibel> mvo, oneconf is installed and the excerpt from the log is there http://paste.ubuntu.com/530727/
<mvo> jibel: ok, that is the problem then, as a workaround, could you please just uninstall oneconf?
<jibel> mvo, I removed oneconf and the dialog doesnt appear anymore.
<mvo> jibel: thanks
<mvo> jibel: I talk to didrocks about it
<jibel> mvo, ok thanks.
<mvo> :)
 * mvo hugs jibel
 * jibel hugs back mvo
<jibel> :)
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-13
<hakimsheriff_> When is the next meeting
<hakimsheriff> when is the next meeting plz.?
<hakimsheriff> srry wring irc
<charlie-tca> Is it me or are many of the directories at http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ missing "current" now?
#ubuntu-testing 2010-11-14
<alourie> good morning
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-07
<mvo> jibel: just FYI, I'm currently working on substancially simplifiying the config required to setup the auto-upgrade-test profiles
<jibel> mvo, ok thanks.
<jibel> mvo, I moved the upgrade tests to wazn this morning
<jibel> mvo, I'm doing a couple of manual run to check that everything is ok and will reenable the jenkins job after lunch
<jibel> mvo, how was your flight back BTW ?
<jibel> mvo, cool, it works. I'll add support for amd64 and deploy it on aldebaran
<mvo> jibel: flight back was good, I managed to sleep quite a bit
<mvo> jibel: I have amd64 support in trunk mostly ready, hope this message makes it to you in time for not duplicating effort
<mvo> jibel: sorry for the slowness, I was a lunch
<mvo> jibel: lp:update-manager trunk has a server-amd64 profile now
<jibel> mvo, ah nice, I'll check it out, thanks
<jibel> mvo, I think BaseImage should be set to SourceRelease instead of TargetRelease by default,
<jibel> mvo, otherwise a lucid and an oneiric upgrade to precise will have the same baseimage, isn't it ?
<mvo> jibel: yeah, indeed, sorry for that, fixed in bzr now
<jibel> mvo, no problem.
<jibel> mvo, it takes 3 min to test a server upgrade :)
<jibel> mvo, I'll try with a tmpfs and see if it can go faster
<mvo> jibel: can I get access to this machine as well please ;) ?
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-08
<jibel> mvo, hi
<jibel> mvo, I pulled the latest rev of update-manager on aldebaran and wazn and re-ran the failed tests
<jibel> mvo, only mythbuntu and edubuntu are failing now with a real failure.
<jibel> mvo, g-s-d and unity-greeter are crashing, I'll try to get a stacktrace
<mvo> jibel: aha, nice - so they both (myth, edu) run, but there are crashes during the upgrade?
<mvo> jibel: btw, how often is the public jenkins updated? I still seem to be seeing old results
<jibel> mvo, right.
<jibel> mvo, that's because I forced the build of the jobs that failed only but results are published only when the main job is run.
<mvo> aha, thanks!
<rickspencer3> gema, do you have a link to the Jenkins instance handy?
<gema> sure, just a sec
<gema> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/
<rickspencer3> ah, I was mising the ".qa"
<rickspencer3> thanks gema
<gema> np
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-09
<jibel> mvo, hello. main-all fails because there are conflicts in Oneiric/main and the build of the source image failed.
<jibel> mvo, dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-accessibility-themes-extras_2.32.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<jibel>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/themes/LowContrast/index.theme', which is also in package gnome-accessibility-themes 3.2.1-0ubuntu1
<mvo> jibel: right, what packages? what I usually do is to manually clean it up and then copy it to main-all.oneiric
<mvo> jibel: sounds like a bug worth reporting :)
<mvo> SEB
<mvo> ;)
<jibel> mvo, already there bug 850335 bug 830859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 850335 in gnome-themes (Ubuntu) "package gnome-accessibility-themes-extras (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/themes/LowContrast/index.theme', which is also in package gnome-accessibility-themes 3.1.91-0ubuntu1 (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/850335
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 830859 in gnome-themes (Ubuntu) "package gnome-accessibility-themes-extras (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/themes/LowContrast/index.theme', which is also in package gnome-accessibility-themes 3.1.5-0ubuntu2 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/830859
<jibel> PEDRO ^ ;P
<jibel> mvo, it's been there for a while bug 779859
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 779859 in gnome-themes (Ubuntu) "package gnome-accessibility-themes-extras (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/themes/LowContrast/index.theme', which is also in package gnome-themes-standard 2.91.93-1 (affects: 6) (dups: 5) (heat: 20)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/779859
<mvo> jibel: how many pkgs are currently installed on the image? can you manually boot into it and resolve the conflict?
<mvo> jibel: the script has some notition of recovery, but apparently its failing in this case :/
<jibel> mvo, np, I'll fix that manually.
<mvo> jibel: make sure to rename the final image once its all good :)
<mvo> jibel: you probably also need to run the usuall dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get install -f dance, I would love to know how many pkgs it did install
<jamespage> jibel: around? wanted to check no-one else was fixing the download iso script
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-10
<Fusionite> Hey all
<daniels_> Hello
<daniels_> Anyone here?
<Fusionite> Hello all
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-11
<micahg> is there anyone that can test th EDS fixes from this proposed update?  if they pass verification, I'll include them in my security update for thunderbird since they seem to be important, the messaging menu fix failed and I'll be backing that out: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/7.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu2, thanks in advance
 * micahg wonders if this is the right channel for this type of request...
<micahg> if anyone can do this in the next 9-12 hours or so, that would be great
<gema> micahg: what kind of testing do you want the verifier to run?
<gema> micahg: maybe that'll help someone decide whether they can do it or not
<gema> micahg: and what are the prerequisites of the test environment (i.e. version of Ubuntu, other packages you need installed, etc)
<micahg> gema: so, I was hoping for whatever test cases were provided in the bugs to be executed to see if they're fixed, I'd rather not risk a regression in a security update, but these bugs are causing crashes for people
<gema> micahg: I understand, thanks for the explanation
<gema> micahg: I was just trying to be helpful so that people that may want to help know how to, and for that, they need the context
<micahg> thanks, if you have time, that would be great
<gema> micahg: unfortunately I don't have the time to do it myself
 * micahg thought SRU testing was straightforward
<gema> micahg: nothing is straightforward in my opinion, but that may be because I haven't been here long enough
<gema> :D
<gema> micahg: today is national holiday in the US, otherwise I am sure hggdh could help you with that
<gema> micahg: he is the one I always ask when Ihave questions about SRU testing
<micahg> ah, right, silly holidays...
<micahg> any canadian QA people?
<gema> some, not sure if they are available though
#ubuntu-testing 2011-11-13
<Fusionite> hey
<BiosDestroyer> Take care all
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-05
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach, wie gehts? gut nach Hause gekommen?
<dholbach> ja, sehr gut - und bei dir? allet schick?
<dholbach> pitti, autopkgtest in Debian sind ja SUPER Neuigkeiten
<pitti> dholbach: jau, hatte eine ruhige Rueckfahrt
<pitti> dholbach: indeed!
<dholbach> and makes it more probable for our patches to go into Debian too
<Noskcaj> dholbach, pitti: you do realise no oe else can understand german, so not fair to us
<dholbach> Noskcaj, we just said "hi - did you get back home alright?"
<dholbach> nothing to worry about
<dholbach> and there's always google translate :)
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> just confusing for the rest of us
<dholbach> it's nothing to get confused about - there've been many attempts to switch Ubuntu's main language to French in the past ;-)
<popey> \o/ Esperanto!
<dholbach> or that :)
<popey> (morning)
<dholbach> popey, that'd be "mateno" then ;-)
 * dholbach just learned the first piece of Esperanto vocabulary
<dholbach> somebody at UDS told me they learned Esperanto right now and went to Esperanto group meetings
<dholbach> can't quite remember who it was though - maybe desrt?
<pitti> yes, I think so
<dholbach> if you change the language give me some time to prepare ;-)
<dholbach> pitti, experimental has a new libxml2 which we could sync, but it fails to build in raring (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1334247/) - does that to you look like an issue which should be fixed in debian/ubuntu or upstream possibly? do you know if the issue is because of a new compiler or flag we use?
<pitti> dholbach: hm, doesn't immediately ring a bell here; it could be due to our slightly changed linker behaviour (linking order); worth trying with binutils-gold in debian?
<dholbach> pitti, do you have a pointer on how I would go about doing that?
<pitti> dholbach: just installing binutils-gold should divert it to get used by default
<dholbach> perfect thanks
<dholbach> pitti, with binutils-gold in debian we're happy it seems
<dholbach> pitti, I'll ask doko about it
 * pitti will watch on #u-devel, to learn about this error
<balloons> good morning all
<xnox> can I store a test artifact in jenkins and retrieve it / compare it in a second run?
<xnox> pitti: can I have a blanket DEP-8 tests? E.g. one thing james and I wanted to implement was running upstart check-conf on all upstart jobs.
<pitti> xnox: what is a blanket dep-8 test?
<pitti> xnox: oh, you could add test dependencies to all packages providing upstart jobs and then put those in debian/tests/check-package-jobs or so
<pitti> xnox: or you put a check-conf test in all those packages
<pitti> xnox: the third option is to not implement those as autopkgtest, but as image post-install tests
<xnox> I understand second & third. I don't know which packages have upstart jobs though. It's non-obvious to detect.
<pitti> xnox: grep Contents.gz for /etc/init/*.conf ?
<xnox> pitti: do I have network to the mirror with a DEP-8 test? I could parse the contents file -> get list of interesting packages -> test them.
<xnox> pitti: yeah, I mean I don't know the set at upstart package upload & the set changes independ on upstart.
<pitti> you do have access to archive.u.c.
 * xnox \0/
<pitti> however, this seems a bit out of scope for an autopkgtest to mem
<xnox> pitti: and blanket DEP-8 test - is something like dpkg-trigger where package $a provides tests for other packages =)
<pitti> this really sounds more like the scope of UTAH
<pitti> or iso post-inst tests
<xnox> but there are upstart jobs outside of ISOs, e.g. in universe.
<pitti> but anyway, you have apt (and apt-get source) in those tests, so go wild :)
<pitti> you could retrieve Contents.gz, grep, then apt-get download the debs, extract them, and run checks on their jobs
<xnox> yeah, james wanted an email notification of each new or change upstart job uploaded into the archive for a personal inspection.
 * xnox wonders how slow / long that will be.
<xnox> probably better as a "normal" test / job.
<xnox> pitti: now another autopkgtest. I want to use abi-compliance-checker which will generate abi/api compatibility report. But in order to declare a library compatible it needs to compare the old report with a new one.
<xnox> pitti: hence the earlier question of storing test artifacts in jenkins and compare them - with a second job?
<xnox> pitti: I want something like this for Ubuntu:
<xnox> http://upstream-tracker.org/compat_reports/mysql++/3.0.9_to_3.1.0/compat_report.html
<xnox> Hmmm... if I ship them in the library package, I can then do the grp Contents.gz -> download -> test cycle =) as with upstart.
<xnox> ..
<pitti> xnox: I don't know whether/how a report can access earlier artifacts, but I wouldn't rely on that
<pitti> I think it's better to do what the kernel does with its ABI files and store the last report in the package itself
<xnox> So, how do you automatically add a job per package? E.g. do you have a cron-job that senses and ads adt-* jobs?
<xnox> pitti: ack.
<pitti> xnox: yes, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Quantal/view/AutoPkg%20Test/job/quantal-adt-trigger/ scans the Sources.gz index for the XS-Testsuite: autopkgtest header
<xnox> hah - the dep8 test could be compare -proposed with -release =)
<pitti> that could already be done at package build time, though
<xnox> pitti: awesome, thanks. I'll need to invest time in doing this =)
<pitti> i. e. you keep the last official API in debian/local/api somewhere, and fail the package build on a mismatch
<pitti> much more upstream-ish
<xnox> pitti: that's what symbols files are for. The abi-compiance-checker does more than that though, for abi detection it needs the compiled libraries, and you don't have it for all architectures at source package built time. Only in the deb.
<xnox> pitti: where is the code for quantal-adt-trigger?
<pitti> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~auto-package-testing-dev/auto-package-testing/trunk/files/head:/jenkins/
<xnox> it works =)
<xnox> pitti: thanks a lot pitti.
<pitti> no worries, thanks!
<dholbach> pitti, xnox, for now I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxml2/+bug/1075146
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1075146 in libxml2 (Ubuntu) "libxml2 2.9.0+dfsg1-3 FTBFS in raring" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> dholbach: ack.
<xnox> dholbach: If I were you, I'd sync in into raring-proposed. Then it would appear on all the FTBFS reports that +1 maintenance team looks at as well as britney reports etc.
<xnox> dholbach: since it can't build, it would not propagate into raring-release nor affect any reverse-depends as they will keep on using binaries from raring-release.
<dholbach> xnox, I was considering it but didn't want to get other people stuck because of it - I'm quite clueless to why it breaks
<xnox> dholbach: indeed it is rather peculiar.
<mvo> xnox: hi, silly(?) question, how can I test ubiquity bzr in a VM? I tried booting a live-cd in the VM and run it there with "sudo UQUITIY_PLUGIN_PATH=./ubiquity/plugins PYTHONPATH=. UBIQUITY_GLADE=./gtk/ui ./bin/ubiquity" but it seems like its picking up on the live-cd version of the code, not my branch - any hints you could give me?
<xnox> mvo: that will not be enough.
<xnox> mvo: we changed paths on the installed system.
<xnox> mvo: what I do is this: on the host $ bzr bd
<xnox> that will do the right thing.
<xnox> mvo: copy the debs into /var/www; apt-ftparchive packages ./ there and install updated packages in the VM.
<xnox> mvo: if it's just a single file, I simply wget it from the host and override the version in the guest.
<xnox> mvo: that will be quicker.
<xnox> and just run a system one.
<xnox> mvo: stop lightdm ; stop ubiquity ; pkill -9 X ; start ubiquity
<mvo> xnox: thanks, that is helpful feedback
<xnox> to "restart" ubiquity after code changes in the VM.
<stgraber> we really should fix the pkill -9 X part ;)
<stgraber> (add a proper SIGTERM handler in ubiquity-dm that cleans up everything including X)
<xnox> mvo: also these testing hints are documented at the very bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity in case you need to look this up later.
<mvo> xnox: thanks again !
<balloons> ohh mvo xnox.. good stuff to know :-)
<phillw> infinity: do you have a few minutes to help me with SRU for Chromium updates? I'm getting the general gist of it, but have a few questions :)
<infinity> phillw: ?
<phillw> infinity: you're posted as duty SRU person for mondays :P
<infinity> phillw: True.  Though, chromium tends to have people handling its SRUs already.  What are you doing, exactly?
<phillw> infinity: there are now Chromium updates landing, nor have there been for quite a while.
<phillw> s/now/no/
<phillw> the 'team' doing so has dissolved.
<infinity> Well, sure, it hasn't had an update since late September.  Still, you might want to discuss it with micahg, and have him look at what you're working on.
<phillw> thanks,
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> morning, or afternoon at my place
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hey pitti
<xnox> run-adt-test script does not work for me.
<xnox> ./run-adt-test: 197: ./run-adt-test: --: not found
<xnox> let me paste the whole thing.
<xnox> pitti: ^^^
<xnox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1339610/ <--- full log
<pitti> re from lunch
<pitti> xnox: hm, that command line looks right
<pitti> ooh
<pitti> xnox: it's because you don't have eatmydata installed
<pitti> that's a bug in run-adt-test indeed
<pitti> xnox: pushed a fix
 * phillw arrives for meeting to find out is is finished? When did the time change?
<pitti> isn't it to start now?
<pitti> it's winter time
<phillw> ahh, of course! UK now on GMT!
<balloons> phillw, hehe
<balloons> I wanted to start it now
<balloons> but it's 1500 utc now
<pitti> phillw: oh, it's confusion week I guess; is the US still on DST?
<phillw> balloons: we have meetingology in here as well :)
<balloons> no the us switched sunday
<phillw> we switched a couple of weeks ago, I simply forgot as I'm used to 3pm here :)
<balloons> yea.. it was odd. I was in Europe for the time change
<balloons> then I came home.. first day back, another time change
<phillw> keeps the body clock on its toes :D
<elfy> so when is this meeting then balloons ?
<balloons> an hour ago
<balloons> but smartboyhw and TheLordOfTime noticed I didn't start it
<balloons> so it actually happened 30 mins agao
<balloons> :-p
<balloons> I too was confused on the timing
<elfy> how come fridge says it's at 3 pm then?
<elfy> calendar is in GMT and time now is 3:15 GMT :)
<elfy> <balloons> but it's 1500 utc now - you were right ... it should have started then :)
 * balloons rattles head
<balloons> the time was 1400 UTC
<elfy> The calendar below is in GMT
<elfy> ;) time on calendar is for 3pm it is now 15:21UTC and it's 15:21 GMT :)
<elfy> the only 6 months of the year that gmt=utc and I don't get confused :)
<phillw> confused.com :)
<balloons> ok, so
<balloons> ...
<balloons> which calendar?
<balloons> if we can, let's update it
<elfy> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/fridge/
<elfy> the calendar is right - afaik the meeting is always at 15:00
<balloons> why isn't the fridge calendar in UTC?
<phillw> elfy: on wiki area it is 14:00 UTC
<balloons> phillw, elfy I'm ok with changing it to whenever
<elfy> I look at the calendar ;)
<balloons> just want it to be rational
<balloons> err.. the same across calendars
 * elfy isn't too worried which time it is - but I'd guess that if anyone just happened to want to know what was going on they would look on fridge not a wiki
 * elfy can only make 2 out of 4 in a month anyway - working now 
<phillw> balloons: not sure if smartboyhw can make 15:00 UTC as a start time, I think that's pushing it a bit too late for him?
<balloons> phillw, yes
<balloons> but we could in general make it much later
<balloons> evening in uk, afternoon in us, morning for hk and aussie
<phillw> that's fine, I'm not worried when it is.
<elfy> later would be better for me on the other 2 weeks - more chance of making it
<balloons> well, perhaps we just do another voting round about it
<balloons> most of the folks who voted for the current time can't make it
<balloons> delicious irony
<elfy> lol
<elfy> irony is good
<elfy> excellent for the haemoblogin
<balloons> indeed
<phillw> yeah, put it back up for ML, we've had a new influx of peeps during last cycle. Good to get what works best for people :)
<elfy> why not one of those poll things
<balloons> sure
<balloons> I'll redo the poll
<balloons> but I think I'd prefer what I mentioned above
<balloons> we'll see what times people pick
<elfy> balloons: I did one the same for the fc - I just had the whole day as possible times
<elfy> but whatever tickles your fancy you go for and I'll answer :)
<phillw> ditto, just explain your reasoning in the email, balloons :)
<balloons> yes.. I'll mentioned my idea onm good times
<balloons> but it will be wide open
<elfy> 18:43 is good for me ...
<balloons> 43?
<brendand> balloons, hello!
<balloons> brendand, hello!
<balloons> how are you? feeling good postUDS?
<brendand> balloons, when are the testing cadences beginning?
<balloons> brendand, we have to decide that actually
<balloons> I'm crafting an email that will go out today
<balloons> I've started a calendar here
<balloons> They will start soon..
<Noskcaj> wxl: is your ibook fixed?
<phillw> oooh, shiny new Raring iso's to play with :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, great!
<phillw> SergioMeneses: if you rename your 12.10 final, you can use zsync :)
<SergioMeneses> :O
<SergioMeneses> phillw, are you working with the QAteam?
<phillw> SergioMeneses: yeah, I'm the liasion contact for lubuntu and also involved in test case writing etc. :)
<SergioMeneses> phillw, excellent!!!
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> pitti, hi Alter
<Noskcaj> why hasn't the tracker or testdrive been updated?
<xnox> pitti: plars: balloons: psivaa: I just filed bug 1076305
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076305 in python3.3 (Ubuntu Raring) "plat-x86_64-linux-gnu is still incomplete" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076305
<pitti> xnox: ah, thanks for letting us know
<pitti> xnox: at least apport-kde is happy again now
<xnox> this is the bug that breaks ubiquity. python3.3 is not defining INT_MAX which ubiquity uses.
<xnox> now this breaks all live cds.
<xnox> I can hard-code a python-dbus timeout value in ubiquity to unbreak it (2 line patch)
<xnox> or we can wait on python3.3 to be fixed and then respin.
<dholbach> pitti, do you know anyone who has access to jenkins.qa.u.c apache logs? it'd be good to figure out why http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337493/ doesn't work (it works with urllib in python2 and curl, but not in wget either)
<xnox> I'm not sure if non-working CDs are blocking setting up jenkins raring jobs.
<popey> dholbach, mmrazik may do
<pitti> dholbach: presumably retoaded
<mmrazik> ack
<mmrazik> I have no access there
<dholbach> retoaded, hey - it'd be great if you could let me know when you're online :)
<pitti> dholbach: I expect in something like 5 hours
<dholbach> sure
<jcollado> xnox: Not sure if that's the same problem as in bug1075631, but we're certainly having problems to setup jenkins jobs for raring images. Anything that can be used to workaround that would be really helpful.
<jcollado> dholbach: He'll probably be online around 14-15 your time.
<dholbach> great
<xnox> jcollado: yes, same problem.
<jcollado> xnox: Marking the other one as a duplicate then. Thanks.
<xnox> jcollado: already did.
<xnox> jcollado: and the bug is in python3.3. so please keep my bug open.
<xnox> jcollado: it has triange details of what is missing in python3.3.
<jcollado> xnox: Yes, I read your comment about no mention about constants being removed in the release notes.
<xnox> ack.
<xnox> sorry for getting "the other one" as wrong way around =)
<xnox> my missunderstanding.
<xnox> jcollado: fix is building in raring. respin is possible in ~2 hours or less.
<jcollado> xnox: Great! Thanks for the update.
<retoaded> dholbach, while I'm not online quite yet (still need to get the kids out the door for school) I can answer a part of your question to pitti: I do not have access to anything on jenkins.qa.u.c except the jenkins front-end. For the apache logs you will need to contact someone in IS. ChrisS and Spads are vanguard atm.
<dholbach> thanks retoaded
<retoaded> np
<pitti> retoaded: thanks
<retoaded> :-)
<dholbach> for everyone who's interested: the problem I could not get data from https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/search/?q=raring-adt with python3-urllib is that it gives me a 404, which then delivers the data through javascript :)
<xnox> dholbach you should do a  "Website Scrapping 101" ubuntu-classroom session =))))))))
<dholbach> yeah, just use curl and be done with it
<dholbach> or python2
<dholbach> ok, I'm done with the trolling now - I'll try to be nice from now on :)=
<xnox> jcollado: psivaa: plars: pitti: 5c0f86ccace6d84ea6fe6072ba61a47d raring-desktop-amd64.iso 20121108.2 works fine here. Good to go for jenkins? (default install + reboot & login work)
<balloons> phillw, you about?
<phillw> balloons: yup :)
<balloons> phillw, I'm afraid to ask, but I remember somehting about a testcase conversion you need
<phillw> indeed! the lubuntu specific ones... now all I have to do is go find them again :P
<phillw> balloons: they're at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/ under LXDE
<balloons> k
<balloons> you get to help though :-p
<balloons> is there a testsuite for them?
<phillw> If you can 'throw' them onto the sand box we can make a start on them.
<phillw> not yet, as I don't know how things will pan out with PPC testing suite etc (e.g. no Chromium for them)...
<phillw> Initially they could be 'test once' or even 'optional' for the architectures that they are applicable to. Or, are applications going to be tested as an 'application-tester' suite separate from 'installer-tester' ?
<balloons> k, going to look
<phillw> e.g. if amd-64 pcmanfm is marked to work, it should then work on kubuntu/xubuntu.... etc.
<phillw> just as Firefox should work perfectly on lubuntu-amd64 if it works on any ubuntu-amd64 flavour?
<balloons> phillw, hmm
<balloons> I'm trying to remember how we converted from the wiki...
<balloons> I feel like maybe it was manual?
<balloons> in which case... hehe
<balloons> phillw, yes we manually converted from the wiki
 * balloons rattles head
<balloons> the good news is it's pretty straightforward.. just need to run through the testcases, verify/update/tweak as needed, then get them added
<phillw> okies, I'll make a start after dinner :)
<psivaa> xnox: thanks for the fix. i think this should be good for the time being
<xnox> psivaa: well I have a whole bunch of ubiquity & installer changes, but I am waiting on a green light from jenkins before landing those.
<xnox> aka "break it again"
<psivaa> xnox: ok :), our default tests worked fine with 20121108.2, i'll have a local copies of them just in case.
<xnox> psivaa: thanks ;-)
<Noskcaj> does anyone know why testdrive doesn't have the iso's yet?
<phillw> Noskcaj: as a wild guess, they're still up to their eyes in getting things started with the changes for raring.
<Noskcaj> phillw: ok then, what about the tracker its missing the testcases
<phillw> Noskcaj: a good reason for that :)
<phillw> new tracker due :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: (20:45:57) balloons: fyi -- a new version is landing today of the tracker actually
<Noskcaj> oh, i the ait can people do the small amount of work need to port my ppc netboot testcase to the pther architextures
<phillw> Noskcaj: all test cases are safe :)
<Noskcaj> *wait
<balloons> Noskcaj, yes things are migrating today
<balloons> testdrive should be up and running at this point though I think
<balloons> the iso's should be in the right places
<phillw> Noskcaj: the test cases are quite safe in the sandbox area, feel free to continue
<Noskcaj> phillw: i know and i have finished it, we need wxl to check the ppc and some others to port to x86 etc.
<phillw> balloons: as soon as new tracker settles in, can you copy over the ppc netboot onto the 'live' area so the PPC testers from lubuntu can give it a spin. Although I've not seen a ppc-netboot for raring yet. the guys can run it against 12.10
<phillw> Noskcaj: can you check if the PPC's are in net boot yet for raring?
<Noskcaj> ok, also it may not work on all ppc's doesn't on mine
<phillw> Noskcaj: the netboot iso? There was a 32 bit one and 64 bit one, which the iso tracker was not aware of.
<Noskcaj> the 32-bit
<balloons> phillw, isn't ppc netboot live now?
<phillw> It's on my list of things to mention to balloons once the new tracker arrives.
<balloons> it's all up now
<balloons> i'm going to have a look to see
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/26287/testcases/1452/results
<balloons> ahh you mean it's still showing the arm netboot info
<balloons> hehe
<Noskcaj> its in http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/raring/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<balloons> we don't have better netboot testcases atm
<balloons> unless they are written and not in the system yet
<Noskcaj> i made better ones balloons
<balloons> Noskcaj, awesome mate
<balloons> well then, indeed.. let's get them in
<balloons> where are they
<balloons> ?
<Noskcaj> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/config/services/qatracker/testcases/1340/edit
<Noskcaj> it only needs minor tweaks to work on x86
<phillw> balloons: there are two netboots for PPC, 32 bit (which I'm told most use) and a 64 bit version.
<Noskcaj> i have links to them both in the testcase phill
<Noskcaj> and shouldn't they be separate tests?
<phillw> Noskcaj: yes, but for testing of netboot iso's they are not seperate tests, just that the 32 bit AND 64 bit testing. At 12.10, only one of them was listed.
<phillw> on the iso tracker.
<Noskcaj> ok
<Noskcaj> i have to go now
<balloons> phillw, ok sounds like you have a handle on what needs to happen here yes?
<phillw> balloons: yeah, it's on my 'nag' list from L-QA :)
<balloons> Noskcaj-school, your case is live here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/26287/testcases/1465/results
<balloons> ohh.. I should tell you.. use can use RELEASE instead of the release name
<balloons> so that way it will autoreplace with the assigned release
<balloons> so first line becomes: Download the latest image from http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/RELEASE/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso (32-bit) or http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/RELEASE/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc64/netboot/mini.iso (64-bit)
<balloons> weird..
<balloons> Noskcaj-school, I lied to you :-) however, we can just pull the info about downloading the image out anyways.. that can be handled by the download link
<balloons> so sadly, you can't use RELEASE as a keyword
<balloons> ok Noskcaj-school phillw I think it's good: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/243/builds/26287/testcases/1465/results
<phillw> balloons: I think it is very good, but please do give any constructive criticism of it.. It will help in further writing of test cases :)
<balloons> I fixed spelling and moved the download links out and put a pointer to the download page
<balloons> in general saying download and burn is probably best avoided.. it's fairly implied
<phillw> balloons: Can you email to him what you've done (please cc me).
<phillw> balloons: do have the link to the sandbox iso-tracker so I can add my new test case to it?
<balloons> http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/admin/
<phillw> Ahh, no I cannot add a new test to that area. You are needed to do that!
<phillw> balloons: ^^
<phillw> stgraber: do you have 30 seconds to spare?
<brendand_> balloons, so you're still deciding over the focus for the first cadence?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
<Noskcaj> morning
<Noskcaj> as always evening for me
<pitti> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hi pitti
<Noskcaj> guys the xubuntu daily is messed up, all partitioning is gone
<Noskcaj> bug 1076907 needs triaging
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1076907 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "No partitioning in raring daily" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076907
<TheLordOfTime> you mean it needs to be set as "Triaged" ?
<pitti> before doing that, some dev actually needs to triage it :)
<TheLordOfTime> i was about to say that :p
 * TheLordOfTime may not be on the QA team, but he's seen a few QA team bugs to know that some dev needs to do something with it first before it gets triaged :P
 * TheLordOfTime returns to lurking
<persia> TheLordOfTime: What?  Why?  When I started triaging bugs in Ubuntu, I didn't do any development: just research on the bugs, and ended up with lots of devs asking me which bugs could be fixed easily during the scheduled bugfixing days.
<Noskcaj> and can people please stop saying quantal was a success
<TheLordOfTime> Noskcaj, can you stop the qq about quantal?
<Noskcaj> ok?
<Noskcaj> i get 5 errors a day and the unity launcher doesn;t without pressing super unless i use the dev nvidia driver and then i get more bugs
<TheLordOfTime> "please stop saying quantal was a success"  i only find LTSes to be a success.
<Noskcaj> true
<TheLordOfTime> but i've run quantal *without issue* on several testing systems.
<TheLordOfTime> so the saying "its just you" tends to ppop into my brain :P
<TheLordOfTime> granted my testing systems are *ancient*
 * TheLordOfTime also doesn't use nvidia :P
<TheLordOfTime> and actually...
<TheLordOfTime> i'
<Noskcaj> yeah, its only one mobile series that has that problem
<TheLordOfTime> ve seen a few users have no issues with nvidia systems.
<Noskcaj> but sooooooooooooooooo anoying
<TheLordOfTime> none of them are on their mobile chipsets though.
<TheLordOfTime> annoying maybe.  whining worthy?  no.  this is what blogs are for though, so if you want to whine, whine in a blog.
<TheLordOfTime> ... ooops i broke something on my server...
<TheLordOfTime> *walks the 5 feet ot his server to fix it*
<Noskcaj> why have we got this link in the website when nothing shows in it http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/series/32/manifest
<Noskcaj> bye
<Noskcaj> i have been kicked from the mailing list
<phillw> Noskcaj: ??
<Noskcaj>  phillw: working now, it was just temporary
<Noskcaj> can we add netboot to testdrive somehow?
<phillw> Noskcaj: I saw the request on the mailing list, balloons should catch it and answer when he has time.... Things are a bit hectic at the moment!
<balloons> I can answer now on IRC :-)
<phillw> aha! speak of the devil :)
<balloons> adding something to testdrive would require code changes.. in other words, a developer
<phillw> balloons: and apart from "more chance of hell freezing over", what are the chances?
<balloons> no idea.. I don't think testdrive is dev'd anymore sadly
<Noskcaj> :(
<Noskcaj> then why did they leave "other" in?
<phillw> I confess to knowing of testdrive.
<phillw> *knowing NOTHING of*
<Noskcaj> but ERMAGUD balloons is active on irc again
<balloons> let's look it up
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/testdrive
<balloons> https://code.launchpad.net/~testdrive/testdrive/trunk
<balloons> there is life there
<phillw> balloons: indeed https://launchpad.net/testdrive shows it to be active :)
<balloons> that said, it's just python.. probably could be done easily enough
<balloons> make a request there
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> I use KVM, but that's coz that is what I was trained on using :)
<Noskcaj> i use vbox via testdrive
<phillw> It seems that KVM is what people move onto after using virtual box :)
<phillw> if you apt-get install virtual-manager it will pull everything in (including the stuff we need to emulate PPC).
<phillw> but, it is 64 Bit only.
<balloons> yes.. testdrive gives you zsyn
<balloons> *zsync
<balloons> but you can use zsync by itself
<phillw> balloons: it always catches me out each new install :D I go zsync... blah blah blah.... computer says "maybe you should install it 1st" :P
<phillw> balloons: and on a totally different topic, just how much testing do you want for a usb device to be working? I've now got a horrendous list of creating / copying / deleting files between 'host' and 'usb device'. Do you want them all documented as the 'mother of all usb interaction' or just a quick simple test case?
<balloons> ahh
<balloons> on the manual testing front I think it's better to go for things that can't be automated
<balloons> so don't test every iteration in the manual testcase
<balloons> keep it simple :-)
<phillw> simple sounds good :D
<Noskcaj> Bug #1077158
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1077158 in TestDrive "Other is an empty tab in Testdrive, should have netboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077158
<phillw> the automated test case will be a horror of every possible variation I can think up!
<phillw> but, ideally suited for automated testing :)
<balloons> yes ideed phillw
<Noskcaj> are there meant to be release notes in the dailies?
<balloons> Noskcaj, ?
<balloons> you meant the notice for release notes?
<Noskcaj> a link
<balloons> if so, yea.. everything will be quantal for a long time
<Noskcaj> there is no link at all
<phillw> Noskcaj: do not expect such things until we hit cadence testing :)
<Noskcaj> phillw: ok
<phillw> balloons: is http://packages.qa.dev.stgraber.org/qatracker/testcases/1343/info okay? I don't want to, in a simple test case, go through all the stuff in the file handling test case of deleteng stuff
<balloons> phillw, looks good
<balloons> it's nice basic and simple..
<phillw> Noskcaj: there will be weekly meetings held, where the flavours are asked to fill in a quick report.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> balloons: as long as we can copy to and from the usb device, that should be enough :)
<balloons> phillw, yes I agree
<phillw> next up, my nemesis... samba connectivity =-O
<phillw> this may take a while as I've got to install tasksel, then a samba server :P
<phillw> balloons: does Canonical have a samba server set up for testing / connectivity?
<balloons> samba server?
<balloons> lol.. I don't know if there are specific samba tests
<phillw> as the likes of Nautilus / PCManFM can connect to via samba, not sure how to phrase up a "connect to xyz" to ensure it is working?
<Noskcaj> balloons: you put the wrong links on the ppc netboot
<balloons> Noskcaj, ohh?
<balloons> let's fix them!
<phillw> I certainly cannot expect a tester to install a samba server... I'll let you and nosk go edit the test case, I'll go and seek advice :)
<Noskcaj> you need to put "current" instead 20102187ubuntu186
<balloons> Noskcaj, no no.. it should be correct
<balloons> it is automagic
<Noskcaj> oh, nevermind then
<Noskcaj> i thought you had to manually update
<balloons> the "downloads" work a bit differently and they have some setup
<balloons> no it's automated ;-)
<Noskcaj> just put http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/raring/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso in instead
<Noskcaj> guys, testdrive thinks ubuntu came out in 1970
<balloons> hehe.. that's unix start epoch time
<Noskcaj> nevermind its fixed
<Noskcaj> turns out testdrive changes the cache time to unix start epoch time after you turn off the vm
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-10
<Noskcaj>  can someone have a look at the "upgrade" testcases some need taking down
<letozaf_> Hi did anyone try out today's Raring daily ? On a VM I get a /casper/vmlinuz file not found message
<smartboyhw> letozaf_, no but hmmm weird
<letozaf_> yes I was trying to figure out if it was a bug or what
<letozaf_> maybe I could download yesterday's and see if it has the same problem
<smartboyhw> letozaf_, you are correct
<smartboyhw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20121110/raring-desktop-amd64.list does not have /casper/vmlinuz
<smartboyhw> while yesterday's one has
<smartboyhw> Report a bug then
<letozaf_> ok I will thanks
<letozaf_> should I try out yesterday's anyway ?
<smartboyhw> letozaf_, yesterday's one does have the file
<letozaf_> ok you're right! sorry for the "silly" question :)
<smartboyhw> letozaf_, LOL
<smartboyhw> letozaf_, try the i386 image (today's one)
<smartboyhw> Only amd64 doesn't have that
<letozaf_> ok I will
<letozaf_> I am downloading the iso, but here the file is present: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20121110/raring-desktop-i386.list
<letozaf_> I will try it anyway
<Noskcaj> it appears todays builds are duds
<Noskcaj> can someone confirm?
#ubuntu-testing 2012-11-11
<phillw> Bug #1077494
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1077494 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "server guide: samba chapter is in the wrong place" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077494
<Noskcaj> phillw: can you(or someone else) run the ubuntu amd64 daily, it appears broken
<phillw> Noskcaj: welcome back, there was a report that the seed file missed out some vital stuff. I saw it in IRC, but think it was casper stuff that dropped off.
<phillw> cjohnston: sorry to ping you, but has the error that caused the non-install of amd64 been fixed for the next cron-job respin? I was out for a meal with my parents so missed the chat on it.
<Noskcaj> phillw: do you know the bug number so i cant file all as failed?
<Noskcaj> *can
<phillw> Noskcaj: I believe someone did file a bug, but I am not subscribed to that area of bugs. Is it not on the iso tracker?
<Noskcaj> phillw: no, surprisingly
<phillw> Noskcaj: sorry, I've been test case writing and out for a meal with parents today- not fully in the loop.
<Noskcaj> ok
<phillw> Noskcaj: then it does need reporting. I know the i386 was working, but something fell off the amd64 iso.
<phillw> Noskcaj: wb :) Now, do I need to get super-glue to keep you attached? :P
<Noskcaj> ???
<Noskcaj> sorry, my laptop froze up
<phillw> Noskcaj: that should not happen with linux?
<Noskcaj> i had too much stuff open, like way too much
<phillw> he he, mine closes down if I forget to turn on the secondary fan when viewing You-Tube. One day I will dissamble it and clean the cooling fans!
<phillw> Noskcaj: btw, if you get bored, my musings on the writing of test cases has an alpha release out :)
<Noskcaj> i am very bored, soooo to youtub
<phillw> Noskcaj: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=286&p=544
<Noskcaj> i will look that through
<phillw> If you apply to join, please give me a dig in the ribs as that forum is admin only acceptance of new users - keeps the spammers at bay :)
<phillw> Noskcaj: windows user?
<Noskcaj> phillw: my laptop is ubuntu, my gaming pc windows
<phillw> Noskcaj: I was just watching the ACP and saw a windows computer in registration area :P
<Noskcaj> i didn't sign up, just had a quick look. usefull learning resource though
<phillw> may not have been you, but if you do apply - let me know.
<phillw> It holds my notes and also stuff I work on before it goes live on the wiki areas for people to crawl over and correct :)
<phillw> aww, bless, my little google bot is following me around again. Poor little soul, I don't spend that much time on that area these days; it must get lonely.
